# Excel Keeps Saying "cannot Empty The Clipboard" And Shuts Down



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

ALMOST EVERY TIME I access this document I'm translating, Excel tells me "cannot empty the clipboard" and shuts down. There are flashing lines around one of the cells each time this happens.

What can I do?


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

If you are running GetRight Monitor version 3.2, Try disabling the clipboard monitor:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/196620


----------



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

*Don't think I have the Get Right Monitor.*

If I don't have the Get Right Monitor, I don't know what to do, and I don't think I have it. But I did turn the clipboard off, which will probably solve the problem. I don't really need it. I think. 

But is there a better solution?


----------



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

*Actually that didn't solve the problem.*

I still need help with this weird thing.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

See in your Task Manager if you have the *Mstsc.exe* process running when this happens.


----------

